# AI 90P Driftwood



## Boogerboy

This is my first starfire, been looking forward to one of these for a couple of years.

Everything is from AI, pretty much:

90x45x45 starfire tank
Charcoal grey stand
2x 2x39w 36" Odyssea fixtures
Eheim 2217 with lily pipes
Netlea soil (lambo for the HC)

*Flora* (back to front):
Tonina Fluviatilis, Ludwigia Aromatica, Rotala Macrandra, Hydrocotyle, Lysimachia Nummulea Aurea, Bolbitis Heuledotii, Rotala Rotundifolia, Staurogyne Repens, Anubias Nana, Anubias Petite, Cryptocoryne Green, HC Cuba, Fissidens Fontanus

*Fauna:*
1 Red Cherry Shrimp
Hoping to get some Boraras Brigittae, Microrasbora Galaxy

*Schedule:*
Right now the lights are on from 4:30 to 11:00pm every night, and I'm dosing NPK and CSM+B per the EI stickie in the cultivation forum.

*Pr0n:*









Hardscape









Detail, rocks are found rocks that made their way over from my last tank









Cheapo regulator, on my first CO2 system. *gulp*









Planted on 24/3









31/3









The lab...









4/5 - excuse the crappy temporary backdrop. Green walls are a b****


----------



## default

amazing looking tank!


----------



## Jiinx

wow. that is one gorgeous tank.


----------



## xriddler

Hi booger I know people have not liked the dici regulators with the solenoid kind. how do you find yours? Does it seem more stable and do you shut off your co2 at night?


----------



## Boogerboy

xriddler said:


> Hi booger I know people have not liked the dici regulators with the solenoid kind. how do you find yours? Does it seem more stable and do you shut off your co2 at night?


CO2 stays on. It is perfect so far, stable since i set it.

Does anyone have any tips for getting my plants to colour up? So far they're all a very rich green but no signs of colour on the Aromatica, the rotundifolia gets a dull red when it gets closer to the top of the water (not a great colour) and the macrandra is fairly dull in colour too.

I don't think I'm low on iron, I'm dosing the CSM+B roughly 3 times a week

Water test shows my Nitrate is at 20-30ppm (hard to tell the colour really) could this be the problem? Not sure why the tank isn't lean on nitrates as it's fairly heavily planted and there is no livestock. The light period is 6.5 now, do they need longer lighting periods?


----------



## vraev

Dude...thats awsome man. Very very nice. No algae problems even. How the heck did u manage that? My tank is just algae ridden. 

I have read that the odyssey bulbs are shitty...as expected...so that may be the cause for the bad colour.


----------



## Boogerboy

Thanks man. Going heavy on stem plants helps keep algae at bay. You might want to consider some temporary bunches or some duckweed I've heard can also do the job.

I've read up a bit on bulbs, looks like the geisemann aquaflora/midday is the way to go. Do you think it would still be worth the steep asking price on an economy ballast and fixture?


----------



## vraev

I know a friend who uses Geisemann for carnivorous plants and it makes a huge difference in the colour of the plants. Geisemann is pure quality. But expensive. I don't know if you can trust the odyssey fixture to drive it properly though. I mean at that price, I would rather have gotten a hagen glo fixture or something that is known to be better quality. Face it..the other main limitation in the odyssey is the crappy reflector. So...my suggestion would be.... give this fixture longer go..and see if you can get used to it and your plants can get used to it. lol! And I guess look out for deals on ebay... if you get a big box, I am sure quite a few of us here wouldn't mind joining in to split the cost and share.


----------



## joe

why is it that stem plants and duckweed help with algae??

i have some brown algae growing on my glass, i was wondering if this was a suffiecient soloution


----------



## Boogerboy

They are great at soaking up nitrates I believe.

I found that bulb changing probably won't be necessary. I've done two water changes to get the nitrates down and new growth on the macrandra is getting much more red. I guess I just need to keep the N down, which sucks since its premixed with PK... 

I bought some more HC to fill in the gaps faster. It had some algae on it but I figured nothing my tank couldn't handle... I was wrong. Stupid thread algae cropping up everywhere and it's pretty hard to remove. I can't even touch the hc or it will uproot. I guess I'm stuck with it although it's not really visible unless you look closely.

Started adding fauna today. 20+ Boraras Brigittae, 4 pseudomugil furcatus, 4 red cherries. All juvies, very cute. Totally get lost in the tank though. Looking to add green neons soon. Impossible to get pics of these guys. I'll try to get a video soon.


----------



## solarz

great layout!


----------



## Boogerboy

Thanks!

Tried to take a photo of the new fauna today... Nailed it.










I'll try my hand at a video soon. Regardless though of the 30ish fish I've got today none are over a centimeter in length. Perhaps I'll have to get more heh.


----------



## df001

This is realy well done, how long did it take you to plan the scape once you selected the wood? Or did you have it planned out from the begining?


----------



## Boogerboy

Thank you

I planned the scape as I was selecting the wood actually. Taped off the size of my tank on the Big Al's shop floor and started playing around with different pieces. 

Had a different vision for this tank in my head but I liked those driftwood pieces so I went with the flow. Hopefully once it's grown in it'll look a bit more tidy. The HC is growing in an awful lot slower than I'd hoped.


----------



## Boogerboy

New pic. Fish are settled in nicely. Feeding them fry food though as they're too small for NLS small fish formula :/

They're starting to school, today all 20+ were doing it, but by the time i got my camera set up they'd split, still got some stage fright 

Hoping to get my hands on some green neons tomorrow.

Adjusted the dosing a bit, and water changes and the reds are starting to show on the Macrandra and Aromatica. Hydrocotyle base melted really quickly though, the top part is still alive so I'm leaving it hooked on there until i decide what to do


----------



## Egonsgirl

That looks terrific!! I'm hoping mine will look half as good ..... great job.


----------



## Boogerboy

Thanks for the kind comment 

So I've identified the strain of the algae that was slowly consuming my plants. It's Spirogyra.

At that point the death knell pretty much sounded in my head. Ghazanfar Ghori had a HUGE Spirogyra problem, because it tends to prefer the same conditions as plants for optimum growth. So even many experienced aquarists have gone to extreme lengths to cure it, sometimes shutting down tanks altogether.

Well, I wasn't so keen on doing a blackout (I'd kill much of my HC, maybe some fish). I didn't want to be bringing H2O2 into the equation just yet, I'm not adding starved rosy barbs and I certainly wasn't shutting this tank down (I'd rather live with the algae).

Well, It's been almost a week since I've looked into it, and today I'm happy to report that about 50% of the algae has receded, and doesn't seem to be showing any signs of regrowth. I haven't really even done anything near what others around the net were doing so I'm stumped, but thanks, divine intervention.

Here's what I did:

Manual removal with a toothbrush, as much as I could, trimming more affected leaves altogether
Upped fertilizing (most would say to do the opposite, but I feel like nutrient deficiencies would just lead to worse algae)
3 water changes a week, 50%+ (mainly to balance out the fertilizing, but the algae really seemed to hate this)
Added fish, and therefore fish food (not sure this had any bearing though)
Started dosing Excel at 50%

That last one was interesting, and I feel like it's largely to thank. Most people suggest overdosing Excel, and spot treating with H2O2. I didn't want to do either of those things as it would all but incinerate the Tonina I have in the back (that was pretty tough to find). Anyway, at 50% concentration, the algae still seems to be taking a beating, but the Tonina is doing fine. So far, anyway.

The tangled nylon-string looking mess on the HC is mostly broken now, not sure where it went, maybe the RCS got at them once they started dying, or the filter sucked them up. Who cares. Bastards.


----------



## vraev

Dude....that thing was overrunning my tank and basically amano shrimp and SAE took care of it. Not even a single strand is left on my ohko stone. Get atleast like 10-15 amano in there, they will take care of it for you.


----------



## Boogerboy

vraev said:


> Dude....that thing was overrunning my tank and basically amano shrimp and SAE took care of it. Not even a single strand is left on my ohko stone. Get atleast like 10-15 amano in there, they will take care of it for you.


I dunno... Apparently Amanos wont touch the stuff until it's already dying. This is from all the people's first hand accounts. Perhaps it was a similar filamentous algae? You really can't know the kind for sure until you get it under a 'scope.

In any case, I'd rather avoid any sort of cleaning crew until the HC has fully taken hold, and the algae seems to be getting hit nicely. If it comes back though I suppose it is something I will have to consider.

From people's experiences with Spirogyra online, the only fauna to eat them are Rosy Barbs.


----------



## solarz

Boogerboy said:


> I dunno... Apparently Amanos wont touch the stuff until it's already dying. This is from all the people's first hand accounts. Perhaps it was a similar filamentous algae? You really can't know the kind for sure until you get it under a 'scope.
> 
> In any case, I'd rather avoid any sort of cleaning crew until the HC has fully taken hold, and the algae seems to be getting hit nicely. If it comes back though I suppose it is something I will have to consider.
> 
> From people's experiences with Spirogyra online, the only fauna to eat them are Rosy Barbs.


I've thrown all kinds of algae from my algae infested experiment "tanks" into my community tank with amano shrimps and SAE. None survived more than a few days. Looking at the description of spirogyra, I'm pretty sure I have that as well.


----------



## Boogerboy

Any idea about using Metal Halides on a planted tank? doesn't seem to be a popular option but I'm not sure why - they're very popular at AI or ADA.

Thinking about diving into a 150w+fluorescents unit. Assuming I won't need more light than that? I believe MH has more lumens per watt than fluorescent, right? and the light is really directed


----------



## joe

yea thats a good idea, would a mh lamp penetrate the water better?


----------



## Boogerboy

joe said:


> yea thats a good idea, would a mh lamp penetrate the water better?


It would, but it's not an issue in a tank that's 18in deep really (with substrate and stuff about 15in). I just want to be able to enjoy the open top, maybe some surface growth. And I love the natural look to the light (single source, glistening ripples, etc.)

I'm just curious why it's so rare in the planted tank trade, since they are very high efficiency, last a wee bit longer than fluorescents and generally have a very beautiful appearance (especially when it comes to photography)


----------



## chakc888

amazing looking tank!


----------



## vraev

Not sure about planted tank hobby, but from horticultural hobbies, MH run very hot. You need a good quality fixture. Do not skimp on the quality as bad ones can potentially cause house fires. Also, a good quality fixture runs pretty expensive...and as u mentioned, efficiency-wise, T5HO fixture can serve a 18" high tank well.


----------



## Boogerboy

Minor update, feeding time 






Next update should be a big one. I've ordered a bunch of components and will be building a DIY LED lamp to replace the fluorescents. Quite expensive, but will be worth it in the long run I hope.

Also, I've been really wanting the Rotala and Limnophila to get red!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boogerboy

Finally had the time to sit down and work on the light. I'm still tweaking colours and lenses and will get those cables managed stat.

This is the thing 1 hour after it went up (excuse the crappy iPad image). Hoping to see some developments in the plants soon. I absolutely love the new viewing angle this has opened up at the surface of the tank. The light gives the tank a much much more natural appearance than my old T5s, much more akin to Metal Halide. And I never have to change a bulb again!

The one thing that bothers me though, is that this thing has been running since March basically, and I *still* get an ugly surface bio film. Lily pipe doesn't make the slightest bit of difference. Other than a skimmer, any way to get rid of this thing?


Click image for larger size


----------



## Boogerboy

Wow it's been forever since an update! Will need to do more regularly.

In any case a lot has happened since the last update. The plants are all loving the new light except for the HC which all suddenly died inexplicably (probably as I tried to adjust going from diffused to focused light).

In any case here is a quick crappy iPad photo until I get some new proper photos.


Click image for larger size

I got some great UG from aquaflora (thanks menagerie!) and this was taken as I was planting so excuse the cloudiness. I really hope this takes off! I have no experience with UG but it looks amazing. I swapped some plants around, tossed out the tonina and limnophila, and got some great Anubias (thanks sameer!)

The shrimp have gotten quickly to work uprooting the UG... but I will keep replanting until it takes hold. On a side note, anyone wanna buy some shrimp?


----------



## Boogerboy

Click image for larger size

Almost 6 months in now... I finally broke out my SLR again (this should have happened a long time ago!

The red plants are growing in really deep and rich with the LED lights now cranked almost all the way up for 11 hours a day. The Rotundifolia is even growing horizontally now, which is strange but I like how it's turning out.

UG is showing some signs of growth but will still be a while still before I see real growth (it likes softer water I hear).


Click image for larger size

I've thrown two bags of purigen in the filter, which combined with the 50 micron padding have made the water amazingly clear. Would highly recommend it.

EDIT: So, I still haven't gotten a backdrop for this tank, as you can see. I want to get just a really large sheet of white paper. I've checked Staples and Michaels but they don't have anything 1 metre+. Where should I be looking? I guess fabricland could be a sort of last resort, but I'd really rather get paper.


----------



## Boogerboy

Nothing new to update, thought I'd show you the side view  This is what I see from my bed:


----------



## GaryC

Awesomeness!

I'm starting to hate my tank.


----------



## Mau5

Hey, beauty tank there bud. 

Do you think you can remember you many liters (or bags) of Netlea you used for this tank? Thanks


----------



## Boogerboy

Thank you  I think it was 2 9L bags plant soil plus one big bag lambo (5L?) sorry, bit fuzzy on this one.

Tank update, UG is growing in nicely:


Click image for larger size


----------



## Mau5

Boogerboy said:


> Thank you  I think it was 2 9L bags plant soil plus one big bag lambo (5L?) sorry, bit fuzzy on this one.


Thanks for that, the reason why I asked was because i'm setting up my own 90p and I got 3L bags (as per AI's recommendations).


----------



## Boogerboy

Tried adding a backdrop today. Needs a little polish but it makes the tank sort of resemble ADA's misty glass backs.


----------



## Fishfur

That is a very, very cool looking tank. Nicely done !


----------



## lovevc

hows ur tank now ? and how much is ur light fixture?
sry to bring up the old thread


----------



## Boogerboy

Hey hey.

Quick update before a big overhaul



I had left the tank on vacation for a month and when I came back it was falling apart. A lot of the UG carpet detached and I had to trim and replant clumps. It's growing back now but I'm going to be switching up some of the plant layout here to try and restore its former glory.

The light fixture is a custom build with a MakersLED sink and 24 cree XPG emitters with optics and dimmable drivers. Cost roughly 300 dollars. I'm looking into getting a sunrise/sunset controller now too which should set me back another 100.


----------



## solarz

Boogerboy said:


> I had left the tank on vacation for a month and when I came back it was falling apart. A lot of the UG carpet detached and I had to trim and replant clumps. It's growing back now but I'm going to be switching up some of the plant layout here to try and restore its former glory.


Were you able to figure out why it was falling apart?


----------



## Boogerboy

Don't leave your high tech tank unattended for a month ;-)


----------



## solarz

Boogerboy said:


> Don't leave your high tech tank unattended for a month ;-)


Okay, but do you think it was due to lack of fertilization, lack of water change, running out of CO2, or something else?


----------



## Boogerboy

Cut down photoperiod to 6h, cut intensity by 20 percent. Reduced dosing to 5ml a week. No waterchanges. Probably a combination of all these


----------



## Boogerboy

New photo after replanting!



Got some fantastic needle leaf, blyxa and a red fern from kyle (what was that red one called again?)

I spent some time thinking about these changes. I wanted to introduce more of a mesh of textures as well as contrast the colours more brightly. I picked needle leaf specifically to complement the shapes and forms of the driftwood and took out the Rotala Rotundifolia, moving the Macrandra forward to isolate and make the fuschia/reds really pop. The layout is getting closer to what I had originally envisioned now. Hopefully in a month or two it will fill in nicely.

A new angle:


----------



## John_C

*Wow*

Very Nice set up!! Have you entered it in any of the AGA competitions?

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Boogerboy

Thank you kindly

And I haven't, i'm not interested in competing really this is very much a learning process for me and an opportunity to garden in my tiny apartment


----------



## Jiinx

That looks amazing!!

You're the Tom Barr of the north 

Really well done. I love the repens (is it repens?) and the contrast of red and green at the side. The driftwood is placed so well at the side and draws your eye immediately!


----------



## John_C

*ohh..*

Ah you should give it go.. Enter it just for sheer curiosity...

PLus the representation from Canada in those competitions is very Poor, I believe that last competition out of 1000 entries, Canada only had 4 - 5.

Check out my blog, with your permission, I'd like to post your tank in the "Aquarium gallery" section, of course with full credit to you, description if you'd like, and link to your personal site, or here.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Boogerboy

Sure! That'd be cool. I skimmed through your blog, looks really interesting - not the typical aquarium blog. Bookmarked.

I need to work on my tank photography before I can enter anything, too. All the entries I see have this soft blue/white glow on the wall behind them (I'm pretty sure my green wall won't be appreciated, but even if I put a card behind it, I have no idea how they give it that photo-studio glow effect), also they ripple the top of the water somehow without spooking the hell out of the fish?

I've tried to find guides to shoot like Amano but couldn't find anything.

Glad people are liking it though! I love this thing, great to fall asleep to.


----------



## John_C

*ohh.*

Yah that's the hardest part i find, is mastering the photography I find, it's easy to get the plants growing and the tank looking nice, nature pretty much takes it over lol.

I tried to make a more informative blog, about how other people experience the hobby, with the methods they've used, and my experiences too.

DO you have a homesite you'd want to be linked to, or just your entry here?


----------



## John_C

*Posted..*

Posted .. Check it out..

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/aquarium-displays/contributions-great-setups-from-other-hobbyist/


----------



## Boogerboy

John_C said:


> Posted .. Check it out..
> 
> http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/aquarium-displays/contributions-great-setups-from-other-hobbyist/


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Yann

Your tank looks superb! The mound is really well done!


----------



## Yann

Boogerboy said:


> they ripple the top of the water somehow without spooking the hell out of the fish?.


Possibly a battery powered pocket fan and a second set of hands?

*It is called the "hair dryer effect" - AGA Judge comments


----------



## bobert_889

Nice tank Keem, I recognize that right away!


----------



## xriddler

bobert_889 said:


> Nice tank Keem, I recognize that s--- right away!


Though it is a very nice tank lets keep it pg13 for all the hatchlings on the forum


----------



## Boogerboy

Quick snap from earlier. Been a while!


----------



## hendy8888

What color LEDs do you have in your light fixture? Looks great!


----------



## Boogerboy

Thank you  

20 cool white, 2 royal blue, 2 red. 

In future I would use 4 royal blue, could use a cooler tint and blue bulbs are great for red plant growth.


----------



## Jiinx

Beautiful! I love the lush carpet and the focal point you've created! Can we see a close up??


----------



## 10G

DAMN, lookin nice. luvin the green background effect.


----------



## Boogerboy

*Last post!*

Thank you kindly 

Here's one last image and then I'm taking the tank down. It's just too much work and I will be moving soon. Was fun while it lasted, I'll miss it! (kind of)



I'll make a buy and sell thread in a bit. Looking to sell off all the plants and maybe the tank+stand itself if I get a good offer.

Plants: Needle leaf Java Fern (2 huge bunches), Staurogyne, Utricularia graminifolia (i can make 3 big bunches out of the carpet), anubias barteri (2+ huge bunches), corymbosa compacta and blyxa (small bunches, free)

Driftwood is two pieces that I can also sell to whoever's interested if I get a decent offer. But I paid 50 bucks (i know...) each so I'm tempted to hang on to it in case I set up another tank.


----------



## Sameer

Very nice tank. Im very sure you couldve gone with all low light plants and still achieved a similar look (minus the red plant and the foreground). Majority of your plants look low light. Will you be setting up again after the move?


----------



## jimmyjam

looks great. I def liked the HC over the UG though


----------



## krystrans

Where did you have LEDS made?


----------



## Boogerboy

Hey guys, tank + stand are for sale.

Check it out!

Cheers


----------

